
Google Pixel 4A Review: At $350, a Win for Those on a Budget - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/technology/personaltech/google-pixel-4a-review.html
======
ta17711771
No GrapheneOS yet, just 4 and 4XL.

But probably close behind.

